# info on Hanimex 35HS



## 05thomcr (Dec 12, 2010)

*HI there,

ive recently come into possesion of a Hanimex 35HS camera :sillysmi: , 
can anyone give me information about this camera; battery-use, advice, quality of photos etc...










thanks, happy holidays!
05thomcr :camera:*


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 12, 2010)

A little Googling reveals *this*

Good for low quality pictures. Made in Macau. Probably a cheap plastic lens. I would either donate it to a charity or put it on a shelf and look at it. Do not attempt to take pictures with it or you will be disappointed.


----------

